# Your "Holy Grail"



## Buffalo Hunter (Nov 29, 2010)

After reading a few other threads I got to wondering what's the "one" bottle that you've been looking for to add to your collection?


----------



## epackage (Nov 29, 2010)

We all know what mine was up until yesterday, this could end up being a very cool post...Jim


 On the front;

 ARCHDEACON'S MINERAL WATERS
 PATTERSON(sic) N.J.


 On the back;
 A
 1850

 On the bottom;
 Iron Pontil, the only one of all Paterson bottles!!!!


----------



## sandchip (Nov 29, 2010)

Too many to say.  To get it going though, I'd say the black glass, iron pontiled, gallon cylinder "Bailey Spring Water, Florence, Ala."


----------



## Poison_Us (Nov 29, 2010)

Our 2 would be these

 KC-114  (clear and cobalt)







 KR-79


----------



## TJSJHART (Nov 29, 2010)

mine is simple.. any ACL i don't have,,,, i'm happy with .


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 29, 2010)

Not usually a flask collector, but always loved these.


----------



## Chuck1188 (Nov 29, 2010)

Mine might have to be the F. Streasau bitters from Courtney, Texas.
 Just a nice crude little bitters, and its from Texas. Double plus.


----------



## ktbi (Nov 29, 2010)

It would have to be a full size Sparks Kidney Cure and I think there are two variants.  I have three different Sparks samples and that would complete the set.  Ron


----------



## NYCFlasks (Nov 29, 2010)

Well, there is the one I dream about, the free blown open pontiled cobalt blue flask with the applied seal "Bedell Tavern" (a pre civil war fixture in my town) and then in reality it would be "Setauket Spring Water" or any Sayville milk that I do not have.


----------



## Holindaze (Nov 29, 2010)

I would like to find an old Roanoke Va Pepsi bottle, either with Jessups bottling works on it or Roanoke Bottling and Cider Co. I found a shard from both but no while ones.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Nov 29, 2010)

There are two citron colored hutches from Wisconsin that I'd love to get. One was on ebay awhile back. Although I won it, I didn't win it. (Long story). The other is this gorgeous specimen. Its not mine. From time to time, I am allowed to look at the picture (in moderation).


----------



## Jim (Nov 30, 2010)

I posted one of mine on the "Best Bottle" post, the Soult & Zerbe iron pontil soda from Lewistown. That one was cool to get last year. The only thing better than getting an extremely rare and important local bottle that you know exists is finding one that you always knew HAD to exist, but was not previously known to. 

 That's where this little beauty comes in. Frank H. Wentz was a prolific local bottler in Lewistown in the late 1800s and early 1900s. I discovered through much research that he began bottling sometime in the early 1880s. The earliest Wentz bottle that anyone ever knew of was his early hutch with a "tombstone" slug plate. I had said for several years that there almost HAD to have been a pony soda bottle from Frank Wentz, based on when he went into business. Some local collectors agreed that it was a possibility. Others looked at me like I was nuts. It was all speculation, as no one had ever seen one.

 Then, in March, 2009, my "crazy idea" was proven to be correct when this late, slug plate  F.H. WENTZ/ LEWISTOWN, PA pony came out of hiding, in a c. 1940 dump, nonetheless. Though not as old or colorful, I love this bottle every bit as much as its iron pontiled buddy (the Soult & Zerbe) that it sits proudly next to on my top shelf.  ~Jim


----------



## Buffalo Hunter (Nov 30, 2010)

I couldn't agree with you more, I've ID over 45 different Buffalo designs and colors. Some are not as well known as the teals or orange amber but I know one or two of them have to be rarer.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 11, 2010)

I found the one I was looking for and I never knew I was looking for it.
   I love it like a son  []


----------



## blobbottlebob (Dec 11, 2010)

Thanks Rick. I needed that.


----------



## jvharp (Dec 12, 2010)

Mine would absolutely, without a doubt be one I've only heard of but never actually seen, a Knob Lick Mo hutch. I dont know what color they came in or anything but I have to own one before my time passes, it's where I grew up.


----------



## texasdigger (Dec 12, 2010)

Here are my two dreamers.  Both very rare, and have been able to hold both of them.  Just not able to afford them.  The Navasota has incorrect spelling on every panel, and is like a 5/8 scale bitters.  The San Antonio bottle is just killer!

 Brad


----------



## texasdigger (Dec 12, 2010)

Here is the Navasota bottle.  It would look so good with all my other patent med bottles.  Santa I been a good boy!  You don't have to bring me one just set it up so I can dig it!

 Brad


----------



## druggistnut (Dec 13, 2010)

Dr Halbert's Infallible Kidney, Liver & Stomach Remedy or a Dr Hedge's Ague Annihilator-- either in pontil.
 Short of that, a colored Flint, Michigan hutch.
 Bill


----------



## sandchip (Dec 13, 2010)

Unreal nice ones, Tex.


----------



## Lordbud (Dec 13, 2010)

Probably a C. Hinkley citrate from SF or a pontiled Bovee & Co. spice bottle also from SF. They're out there but they always go for about twice as much as I can afford...a Bernard Mayer Mayfield, Cal dose glass is also on the list.


----------



## texasdigger (Dec 16, 2010)

> iron pontiled, gallon cylinder "Bailey Spring Water, Florence, Ala."





> ORIGINAL:  sandchip
> 
> Too many to say.  To get it going though, I'd say the black glass, iron pontiled, gallon cylinder "Bailey Spring Water, Florence, Ala."


 

 Do you have a pic of one of these bottles?  Sounds like a killer!  You have great taste in glass my friend.

 Brad


----------



## Wangan (Dec 16, 2010)

Thats a tough one.Top on the list would probably be the cobalt Bryants bitters but a black glass Onion or a Barrel bitters would rank right up there.A Colonial flask would be nice too.A nice Ruby piece would really add a splash of color.Oh well,dream a little dream.This place itself is a dream factory but its sometimes depressing for me to see something I want thats for sale that I cant have.Its like window shopping with no money. [&o]


----------



## sandchip (Dec 17, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  texasdigger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I wish that I did.  The only time I've seen it was in a display at the Birmingham, Ala. show years ago, and didn't have a camera.  Seeing it once is all it took to ruin me for life.

 While we're at it, an amber, open pontiled, applied seal "G. Harral, Druggist, Savannah, Ga." circa 1790.  I have at least held this one, sitting on a carpeted floor, removed my wedding band, constantly wiping the sweat off my hands.  It's as perfect as the day it was blown.  I may be able to get a picture of it one day.

 This thread's giving me ulcers.


----------



## Oldtimer (Dec 21, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  sandchip
> 
> 
> While we're at it, an amber, open pontiled, applied seal "G. Harral, Druggist, Savannah, Ga." circa 1790.Â  I have at least held this one, sitting on a carpeted floor, removed my wedding band, constantly wiping the sweat off my hands.Â  It's as perfect as the day it was blown.Â  I may be able to get a picture of it one day.


 Jimbo, what is this druggist worth, as a general opinion?


----------



## Oldtimer (Dec 21, 2010)

Cobalt NH pharmacy.


----------



## waskey (Dec 21, 2010)

A holy grail for me would be any bottles from Ellicott City that are older than 1870. I have never seen any and I don't think there are any known but Ellicott City does date back to the late 1700s and was always well populated. It is a fairly small town though. I think there should easily be a few squats and some early meds.


----------



## Brains (Dec 22, 2010)

this should be fun as the thread is about your "holy grail"... but not necessarily limited to bottles.
 I have many hobbies, and as a result, many grails...some of them holy.
 For bottles: a big colorful fruit jar made somewhere in ohio would be nice.
 for bricks:  Obviously... the one brick all brick collectors look for: the worlds biggest brick.
 for insulators:  Well, i dont really have one, but my sister always tells people i'm looking for, "the golden insulator" thats made from solid gold.  I tell her thats stuipd... gold is a conductor.

 really though, for a while i did want an electric blue hemingray 19.  I got one... it's not as exciting as i had hoped, but surely there must be more to life than that insulator, so something else should come along in a bit.
 I also wanted a cobalt blue squat soda for a while... also not as exciing as I had hoped.







 after looking at this absolutely awful picture i must apologize for the poor bottle image quality.  If it makes it any better, atleast it's a beautiful day in the background.


----------



## nailem63 (Dec 22, 2010)

This my holy grail along with several other glop top whiskies and California beers.
 Crossed one off my list found a aqua Gold Dust whisky in a old hole last week


----------



## ktbi (Dec 23, 2010)

Found a good picture of my 'Holy Grail' - a Sparks Kidney Cure.  I'll have to hit the lottery before I ever get this one. A big thank you to 'Pam' at http://www.myspace.com/pamhegedus/blog/526177184 for the picture....Ron


----------



## CazDigger (Dec 23, 2010)

My "Holy Grail" is a pint Chittenango White Sulphur Water. There are 5 known quarts (counting mine) and ZERO pints, but I have dug several shards of broken pints. I grew up in Chittenango NY and live about 3 miles from the spring. (smells REALLY bad like rotten eggs) There are many others that I would love but are way out of my price range even if I did get a chance to buy one, Tippicanoe/North Bend Cabin etc.
 Mark


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 23, 2010)

Interesting Mark,...I'd love to explore the area sometime....Sounds like a great place to grow up.[]


 Water lime was first discovered on the old Ira Moyer farm, which was afterwards owned by Col. Hezekiah Sage, and at present by Charles Button and Franklin Walrath, located about a mile south-west of Chittenango. Its discovery was accidental and is said to have been the first discovered in the State, though the same claim is made for Onondaga county. Both date from the construction of the Erie canal, and were due to the necessities of the contractors upon that work, the masonry for which was contracted to be done with common lime, in consequence of the expensiveness of hydraulic cement. Mason Harris and Thomas Livingston, of the town, entered into a contract to furnish a quantity for the middle section, and found to their surprise that the product of the quarries opened for that purpose in this town would not slack when burned. It was examined by Canvass White and Judge Wright, two engineers who interested themselves in the matter, and was submitted for examination and experiment to Dr. Barton, a scientific gentlemen of Herkimer, who broke a quantity in the trip hammer shop of J. B. Yates of Chittenango, burned it, pulverized it in a mortar, and after mixing it with sand, rolled a ball and placed it in water, where it remained during the night. In the morning it was set solid enough to be rolled across the floor, and was pronounced equal to the best Roman cement.(**) The discovery was opportune and valuable and proved of vast importance in furthering the permanent structures on the Erie canal. Large quantities of quick and water limestone were subsequently quarried in the locality of its first discovery, and the remains of many kilns still remain on that farm. But the Manlius quarries being more accessible and better facilities being enjoyed by that town for the manufacture of lime, have resulted in a large diminution in its manufacture in Sullivan.



 The mineral springs of Sullivan are of no inconsiderable importance and have been previously noticed. The most important of these are the Chittenango White Sulphur Springs, located four miles south of Chittenango Station on the New York Central Railroad, and two miles south of Chittenango village, from both of which it is accessible by an excellent macadamized road. The first efforts to bring these valuable springs to public notice were made in 1825 or '6, by Peter Colyer, who purchased the land on which they are situated, from a man named Diefendorf, by whom it was first taken up, and opened a wagon road to them; and by Milton Leach, who kept a grocery and opened a shower bath. Mr. Colyer soon after erected a building for the accommodation of visitors. The property has since been variously improved by its different owners, and has for many years been a favorite resort for those seeking recreation or benefit from the curative properties of its waters, which are highly esteemed for the cure of certain diseases. The spacious hotel and family cottages are located in a beautiful grove, through which flows Chittenango creek, and are at present under the supervision of Josiah Tasker, who has established a reputation as a first-class caterer.


----------



## CazDigger (Dec 24, 2010)

Hi Joe, the Yates' metioned in the history you cited were pioneers in our area. Unfortunately, I've never done the geneology to see if the founding fathers of our area (John B. and Andrew Yates) are related to me or not. I have dug extensively, probed, metal detected, etc. on the spring site with no luck (as have countless others). Here is a (crappy) photo of my quart Chitt. Spring.
 Merry Christmas all!
 Mark


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 24, 2010)

> I've never done the geneology to see if the founding fathers of our area (John B. and Andrew Yates) are related to me or not.


 

 Knowing geneology, there's probably a fair to good chance that you're related somewhere back the line Mark...Thanks for posting a pic of your rare Chittenango quart bottle,...It's very cool.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Dec 25, 2010)

Neat Story Joe and Mark,Mark cut the top off your bottle and it is a 1790s bottle.[8D]Didnt someone a little while back sell one of these altered spring water bottles on Ebay not once but twice for something like 300 dollars.The cutting and grinding on the bottle was quite obvious but it still sold despite warnings from a lot of the bottle community. So Mark you could do the same here with this type of top.Just kiddin nice bottle.I have just started to collect spring water bottles.Red Matthews got me hooked.


----------



## appliedlips (Dec 26, 2010)

The 2 that jump out at me would be a Yellow Western Spice Mills, pontilled sauce from St.Louis and an eight sided green IP soda embossed Mueller & Weber Highland Il.. Both exists and could roll out of a hole anytime so I'll keep plugging away. One thing I have learned as a digger though, anything can happen and crazy stuff, better than anything I could ever dream up keeps showing up so I'll just say the next great one I get to uncover with my own hands.


----------

